# Perfection in Imperfection - Watch an AI perfectly animate my very human playing!



## Daniel James (May 20, 2022)

Hey all!

I recently found a new AI tool called Concert Creator which uses AI to animate a 3d model to follow along to a custom MIDI file! I decided to do an improvisation and make a point to keep in the mistakes and rough edges.... There is something interesting to me in making something capable of perfection imitate my very raw, flawed, human playing. Go check the app out its awesome!

But also for those of you who want to make 'play along' videos of your midi, this is by far the easiest way I have ever found to do it. With a little extra work you can even make little music videos like I did here.

PS - The piece you hear is an improvisation which has intentionally not been massaged. As mentioned above there is something even more uncanny valley about watching a perfect animation of imperfect playing!!



Video created with Concert Creator: https://concertcreator.ai

-DJ


----------



## Bollen (May 20, 2022)

Freaky!


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (May 20, 2022)

I just threw a Bach passion at it and now I can't unsee the horror of self-playing keys  But this is really cool stuff if you have a proper MIDI...!


----------



## Trash Panda (May 20, 2022)

Man, they really nailed your appearance!


----------



## AudioLoco (May 21, 2022)

Super cool! 👏
👏


----------



## ScarletJerry (May 21, 2022)

Is it expensive? Pricing is not obvious.


----------



## handshaker (May 23, 2022)

Cool, would like to see a drum version next.


----------



## Bollen (May 23, 2022)

ScarletJerry said:


> Is it expensive? Pricing is not obvious.


It appears to be free for now...


----------



## Rob (May 23, 2022)

cool


----------



## Rob (May 23, 2022)

might be a subscrption based thing though


----------



## ka00 (May 23, 2022)

This is an interesting experiment.

And Daniel, I know you like discussions about ideas so I would just share my personal reaction to it. Whether it’s you or anyone else who were to use this tool. So nothing personal. Just some thoughts and reactions for the sake of discussion.

Sort of makes me think about what a viewer can hope to get out of watching any video made with this AI concert generator.

For example, it’s a video of a “human performer” performing the song. So is the viewer wanting to experience the joy of watching someone display a skill that takes years of practise? Maybe. But in this case there is no such actual person.

Which then makes me wonder, is it about the joy gained from listening to the composition? Okay, maybe it is. In which case I’d say the whole virtual performer sort of gets in the way. Because it’s makes me self conscious in a weird way because of “feelings” I should be having for the performer; take your pick from admiration, emotional connection, feeling impressed, feeling inspired, etc.

But there’s no person there, so I am self-conscious of myself trying to have an emotional reaction to a performance that isn’t worthy of it (because of the lack of a person at the centre of it).

Okay, so then I try to focus on what the music itself is doing. And in that case I wonder if some other more traditional sort of visual accompaniment would be better for the viewer:

- pretty stock footage that evokes a similar feeling
- abstract shapes, colours, patterns etc that try to vibe with the music
- a drawing, a photo, some text, etc.

These options, though more typical, don’t make me question what I’m watching or what I’m meant to get out of it. 

Interesting experiment nonetheless. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daniel James (May 23, 2022)

ka00 said:


> This is an interesting experiment.
> 
> And Daniel, I know you like discussions about ideas so I would just share my personal reaction to it. Whether it’s you or anyone else who were to use this tool. So nothing personal. Just some thoughts and reactions for the sake of discussion.
> 
> ...


I do beliueve the tool was actually designed as a way to demonstrate piano pieces in high quality video without the need for owning your own high end equipment, or if you don't want to be on camera yourself (or perhaps are not a great player). Its primarily aimed at those videos that show _how_ to play a piece too, almost like gamified piano study.

The only reason this one is shot with a movie esq approach is my own aesthetic creative needs. When I get a new tool I just like to make things that seem cool to me, I understand it wont resonate with everyone. My aim is to simply keep making things that resonate with me, (tbh that's what I need In my life right now 😂 ) and for those for whom it connects great, and for those for whom it does not can at least see what I am 

As for the other questions, right now that tool seems to be free, the EULA only stating that you can only post on your personal Youtubes and your video description has to start with a very specifically worded link. No hidden cost or anything like that yet. If they ever hit me with a hidden cost I will let you and my subscribers know asap.

-DJ

Cheers for listening all


----------



## BigMal (May 23, 2022)

Wow, this is absolutely breathtaking! Thanks so much for sharing this! Who would have thought this possible, just a few years ago! 

It's funny, I've been hoping, but not really expecting it possible, there would one day be something similar for contemporary dance. I've written a piece for cello, violin and piano for my daughter, that I dream that someone would choreograph for her (not gonna happen, I'm way too amateur!). But..., what if I can just feed it the piece straight from the DAW, and the AI engine creates its own interpretation for dance. It would really bring the whole thing to life, and our own music would generate something novel and potentially interesting and unexpected...

Before I watched this, I thought it was highly unlikely to happen, but now, it's seems just around the corner!


----------



## Rob (May 23, 2022)

it's a cool app... could be really useful for someone like me who finds himself to be too ugly to be watched playing  I have frequent crashes, like everytime I try to quit. The onboard piano sound is good, as long as you keep the reverb on. Completely dry it shows some limitation. It seemed to me it misses a note here and there, but it's however surprisingly clever in interpreting hand movements. I have tried to add my own piano sound, and it works quite well, so I'm moderately interested...

Video created with Concert Creator: https://concertcreator.ai
View attachment Roseira (2).mp4


----------



## BigMal (May 23, 2022)

I downloaded and created a video - this is just astonishing! It's one of those pieces of software that make you take a step back, and realise how rapidly progress is moving. It's incredible to watch 'someone' else playing your piece of music! Especially when they're also playing it just as badly as I did! 

Best thing I've seen in a while - this is incredible. Thanks again Daniel.


----------



## Bollen (May 24, 2022)

ka00 said:


> This is an interesting experiment.
> 
> And Daniel, I know you like discussions about ideas so I would just share my personal reaction to it. Whether it’s you or anyone else who were to use this tool. So nothing personal. Just some thoughts and reactions for the sake of discussion.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, it's like those silly "an AI composed this symphony"... Sure, but who cares?

Aside from music, I have a hobby level of interest in animation so I'm fascinated by the technology and how much time things like this can save, but yeah. It's a distraction.


----------



## Rowy van Hest (May 24, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I recently found a new AI tool called Concert Creator which uses AI to animate a 3d model to follow along to a custom MIDI file! I decided to do an improvisation and make a point to keep in the mistakes and rough edges.... There is something interesting to me in making something capable of perfection imitate my very raw, flawed, human playing. Go check the app out its awesome!
> 
> -DJ


Yeah, I've used it for several pieces, but with a different camera angle. It isn't perfect though. The software is still Beta.


----------



## giwro (May 24, 2022)

I gave it a try... it does sometimes stumble with complex stuff - one piece I did had the player playing the notes an octave lower than sounding (but with the keys depressing correctly!) 
Simple stuff, though.... not too bad.
Video created with Concert Creator: https://concertcreator.ai



I synced it up with a performance using the VSL Imperial grand, as I wasn't a fan of their piano sound...

It could be a lot of fun... we'll see how long it stays free. <chuckle>


----------



## Rowy van Hest (May 25, 2022)

giwro said:


> I synced it up with a performance using the VSL Imperial grand, as I wasn't a fan of their piano sound...
> 
> It could be a lot of fun... we'll see how long it stays free. <chuckle>


Their piano sound is indeed not very good, but even worse is the reverb.


----------



## giwro (May 28, 2022)

Odd...

now yesterday this message appears on their website:

Dear Concert Creator users,

With most sincere apologies, we will be closing down the service and will no longer be accepting new users.

We will shutdown access to Concert Creator servers from June 3rd 2022 to all users.

If you are a paying user, you've been contacted with refund instructions.

For support and other matters, you can contact us at [email protected]


----------



## Rowy van Hest (May 29, 2022)

giwro said:


> Odd...
> 
> now yesterday this message appears on their website:
> 
> ...


That's a shame. I hope their knowledge and the software isn't lost.


----------



## ka00 (May 30, 2022)

giwro said:


> Odd...
> 
> now yesterday this message appears on their website:
> 
> ...


This is what always happens when AI achieves consciousness. It demands better hours and pay.


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Jun 4, 2022)

Yeah went straight to their website to see the same message :(
That's sad.
Strange they won't just let us purchase it. I would probably have bought it.
Did it need servers to run or something?


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 4, 2022)

giwro said:


> Odd...
> 
> now yesterday this message appears on their website:
> 
> ...


Sounds like they may have been bought by a bigger company who will sell it under their own name.


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 4, 2022)

The technology behind this seems to have been created (in part or wholly) by Fayez Salka who is a doctor and software entrepreneur.

There is another website which is linked through his Twitter account which may hint at what is to come:






Home | IMAGINE XR







www.imaginexr.ai





The big software players are all rumoured to be developing next generation AR and VR glasses so it would not surprise me if they were interested in his technology.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 4, 2022)

Getting Westworld vibes here 😃


----------

